# Replicel Life Sciences Inc (CVE:RP) podría multiplicar x10 su valor este año.



## PodridoyDemente (30 Mar 2017)

Esta cumpliendo de forma exitosa su pipeline trazado para este año.

RepliCel (RP.V) Should Benefit from Renewed Investor Focus, Sweeping Legislation on Cell Therapy
View Article on Zacks Small Cap Research click here

Cell therapy is hot again!









The sector exited 2016 with two significant and positive events. On December 12, 2016, Bayer AG and Versant Ventures joined forces to launch a new stem cell therapy company called BlueRock Therapeutics. BlueRock is focused on breakthrough treatments based on latest stem cell technology. The company’s vision is to cure diseases with significant cell loss and diminished self-repair potential with an initial focus on cardiovascular, neurological and other conditions. To accomplish this goal, Bayer and Versant seeded the company with a whopping $225 million in cash!

The next day, on December 13, 2016, President Obama signed into law the 21st Century Cures Act; and with it, sweeping legislation designed to expand medical research and speed up approval of new drugs and medical devices. The Cures Act is a potential boon for the regenerative medicine industry. The Act grants the U.S. FDA the ability to provide faster and more flexible approval for important breakthrough medicines like cell therapy. The Cures Act creates a new pathway designation called a regenerative advanced therapy, or “RAT”. Once a company is granted RAT, they become automatically eligible for several existing types of special treatment, including Accelerated Approval. It’s a dramatic cost and time-saving designation, and industry experts are starting to take notice.

The combination of renewed investor attention and sweeping legislation should make it a good year for many publicly-traded regenerative medicine companies. One such company that looks very well-positioned to benefit from the rising tide is RepliCel Life Sciences (TSX:RP.V) (OTC:REPCF).

An Impressive Pipeline with Pending Catalysts

RepliCel is a regenerative medicine company focused on developing autologous cell therapies that address conditions linked to a deficit of healthy cells required for normal healing and function. The company’s technology leverages the unique cellular properties of the hair follicle to develop a portfolio of products that use cells for healing. RepliCel’s cell therapy products are developed to address specific functional cellular deficits that occur as a result of injury, normal aging or genetic predisposition, leading to a variety of health conditions. The company’s current focus is on the repair of chronically injured tendons, restoration of damaged skin, and the rejuvenation of hair growth.



RCT-01: RepliCel is currently engaged in a Phase 1/2 clinical study taking place in Canada examining RCT-01 for the treatment of chronic tendinosis. RCT-01 is an autologous cell-based treatment utilizing non-bulbar dermal sheath (NBDS) cells isolated from the hair follicle sheath to treat chronic tendinosis caused by acute and chronic tensile overuse. The primary purpose of this study is to assess the safety profile of RCT-01 injections as compared to placebo injections in 10 subjects with Achilles tendinosis.

Chronic Achilles tendinosis is a degenerative disease of the tendon caused by a cycle of injury, including improper healing and re-injury. The result is ongoing pain and diminished function. It is often caused by sports related injuries, occupational overuse, and aging. In fact, tendinosis accounts for 30 to 50% of all sports injuries and 50% of occupation-related disorders in the United States. Industry experts peg the total annual incidence of Achilles tendinopathy in North America at over 650,000. A third of these are sports-related.



RepliCel anticipates results from the important clinical study in February 2017. This is a tremendous pending catalyst for the shares. Successful results from RCT-01 in Achilles tendinosis likely allows RepliCel to expand development into several other enormous market opportunities, including tennis elbow, rotator cuff injury, patellar injury, and periodontal disease. This makes the potential market opportunity for RCT-01 gigantic, estimated at well over $1 billion. One can envision this is something both amateur and professional athletes will eagerly try. Importantly, previous clinical data in tendinosis demonstrated improvement in function and a reduction in pain post treatment.

RCS-01: RepliCel is currently conducting a Phase 1 clinical trial investigating the use of RCS-01 to treat patients suffering from aged and UV-damaged skin. The study is taking place in 17 subjects aged 50 to 65 years old in Germany. The primary endpoint is local safety and tolerance, but RepliCel should also be able to obtain important data on gene expression of skin aging biomarkers and assess any fundamental and molecular changes in skin structure post treatment.

Skin rejuvenation is an enormous market opportunity. Products like Botox® and Juvederm® deliver blockbuster sales. In 2013, the American Society of Plastic Surgeons reported 6.7 million botulinum toxin injections, 2.3 million soft tissue fillers, and 1.7 million hyaluronic acid producers in the U.S. An estimated $2.5 billion was spent on facial aesthetics in 2013 and GBI Research estimates that figure will more than double to $5.4 billion by 2020.

– Japanese Law Facilitates Marketing Approval –

RepliCel reports being in active licensing discussions for both RCT-01 and RCS-01 with a number of national and multinational companies in Japan. Data from the Phase 1 studies is expected in February 2017. The opportunity in Japan is both tremendous and near-term given a new stem cell therapy initiative that came into law in November 2014. It is similar to the 21st Century Cures Act noted above, only far more transformational.

In Japan, biopharma companies can gain conditional approval to launch a cell therapy product into the market – with reimbursement – providing the company has demonstrated sufficient safety and some evidence of efficacy. The company then has seven years during which time the sponsor must obtain full market approval through a biologics license application (BLA) or the Japanese equivalent thereof. This, no doubt, will be an important focus for RepliCel and major potential catalyst for the shares in the not-so-distant future.

RCH-01: RCH-01 is an autologous cell therapy utilizing dermal sheath cup (DSC) cells isolated from the hair follicle to treat androgenetic alopecia, otherwise known as male or female pattern baldness. RepliCel has a fantastic YouTube video available that explains the technology.

RCH-01 is under Phase 2 clinical investigation at Tokyo Medical University Hospital and Toho University Ohasi Medical Center in Japan. The study is being financed by RepliCel’s partner, Shiseido Company. RCH-01 is being manufactured by Shiseido at their SPEC (Cell-Processing and Expansion Center) facility in Kobe, Japan which is certified by the Japanese Pharmaceuticals and Medical Devices Agency (PMDA) and operates under GMP compliant production protocols. Data from this study is expected in 2018.

In 2012, 6-month post-injection safety and efficacy interim analysis data was announced from a phase 1 trial of RCH-01 in patients with androgenetic alopecia. In February 2017, RepliCel will announce final data on 5-year safety as well as 12 and 21-month efficacy.

This is obviously an enormous market opportunity. A survey conducted by the International Society of Hair Restoration reports 35 million men and 31 million women have androgenetic alopecia in the U.S. In 2015, approximately 360,000 surgical and 700,000 non-surgical hair restoration procedures took place in the U.S. at a cost of $2.5 billion. Another $1.0 billion per year is spent by individuals on non-procedural related expenses. The vast majority of these products are wildly ineffective.

RCH-01 has the potential to make a real difference. Previous clinical data demonstrates a 63% response rate at 6-months post injection with RCH-01, with 70% of the responders reporting greater than a 10% increase in follicle density (average 14.3%). The data compares quite well with commonly used agents like Propecia® and Rogaine® that are far more toxic and dangerous to the patient. Both Propecia® and Rogaine® generated peak sales in excess of $400 million.

A Fascinating Opportunity For Investors

RepliCel has a market capitalization of only $27 million. That’s one-tenth of the amount of money that Bayer and Versant just invested in start-up BlueRock and RepliCel has already advanced three products into clinical development! Two of these clinical programs will report important data in the next month. Additionally, sweeping legislative change that make investment in the cell therapy industry far more favorable and economical are taking place in major markets for RepliCel’s products, including Japan and the U.S.

RepliCel recently secured $4.2 million in cash through the closing of a private placement in October 2016. The offering was actually over-subscribed and included a healthy mix of past, existing, and new investors. This cash infusion is expected to extend the runway into 2018. The lack of funding was a significant overhang for the stock in 2016, but with overhang gone and two major catalysts on the very near-term horizon, this is an incredible opportunity for investors. As such, it looks like the recent uptick in the stock is just the beginning for RepliCel Life Sciences.


----------



## Zipotako (30 Mar 2017)

Con AMD acertaste de pleno, crees que esto tiene la misma seguridad?


----------



## PodridoyDemente (30 Mar 2017)

Zipotako dijo:


> Con AMD acertaste de pleno, crees que esto tiene la misma seguridad?



Sin duda que no, parece que los resultados del RCT-01 – Tendon Repair han animado un poco ... aun quedan los de RCS-01 – Skin Rejuvenation. Los del RCH-01 aunque han demostrado seguridad en 6 años no han demostrado resultados espectaculares (como mucho una mejora del 20%). 

El RCT-01 ha demostrado una mejoria del 50% con una sola inyeccion en lesiones tendinosas cronicas. Eso tiene un mercado de 1 billion aproximadamente (la compañia solo unos modestos 18 million).

Es una inversión de alto riesgo pero le he metido 1500 a ver que pasa. 

Hoy sube un 10%.


----------



## Merrick (31 Mar 2017)

Esto cotiza nativo en la bolsa de Toronto, no?


----------



## PodridoyDemente (31 Mar 2017)

Merrick dijo:


> Esto cotiza nativo en la bolsa de Toronto, no?



SI y tambien en el OTC


----------



## PodridoyDemente (1 Abr 2017)

*Mi estimación no esta hecha a la ligera y me baso en los siguiente puntos: 
*

*Del 9 al 10 de Agosto de 2016 *se produjo un aumento de 10 (de 0.10 a 1) veces el valor de la compañia en bolsa a raiz del anuncio de la patente y aprobacion de la UE de su inyector de celulas madres.


*El 28 de Marzo 2017 a 7 euros ahora a 9.20* ... (Ha subido un 35% en 3 dias) y todo a raiz de la noticia de los resultados de infiltrar tendones dañados con celulas madres mesenquimales que al igual que las del hueso, son mas facilmente recuperables. 


*Del RCT-01* Una sola inyeccion intratendinosa de celulas madres mesenquimales, supuso una mejoria del 60% en alivio de sintomas en tendinopatias cronicas. El mercado de lesiones tendinosas cronicas está estimado en 1 Billion anuales (1000 millones) ... la compañia tiene un capital de mercado ultramodesto (16 millones).

*Respecto al RCH-01 *puede que los resultados esten infravalorados. Sisheido tiene una acuerdo comercial para la explotacion Japon y Oriente del RCH-01 y conducirá la Fase 2 (eficacia) en Japon. Alli no existe fase 3, supone un lanzamiento al mercado en el Q4 2018. El mercado de la alopecia esta estimado en 9 Billion anuales (9000 millones). Me refiero a que puede que esten infravalorados en el sentido que Sisheido no quiere que otra compañia mas grande la compre de golpe. 

*Aun quedan los resultados RCS-01* (regeneracion de piel con celulas madres) ... lanzaran los resultados este mes (realizados con biopsias cutaneas midiendo el colageno tipo IV).


En fin dado que su capital de mercado es ridiculo pero pese a ello Sisheido ha apostado por ella y en Japon hay otro grupo paralelo intentando imitarles y dado los muy buenos resultados de las celulas madres en tendinitis cronicas, estimo que pueda aumentar facilmente su valor en 10 veces en los proximos meses. *DOBLAR SU PRECIO ACTUAL ES SEGURO*. 



*Van 1500 euros por Replicel y sartenes inoxcualitipremium para los floreros.*


































*
¿Que sentido tendría la vida sin sartenes asi y TSXE-PAGAMISLUMIS?. 

Ya os lo digo yo NINGUNO.*

Prometo fotos de una fiesta con dos sartenes inox premium y mucha nieve si multiplico x10.

DEP Señor Aldecoa, hecho de menos sus coprofagos comentarios. Su gusto por el medical es exquisito, estoy seguro que es un refinado masón.

Un pillisquito.


----------



## mmm (2 Abr 2017)

Hecho Podridoydemente.

5000 pavos a Replicel.

Si pierdo un euro iré a buscarte a casa.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (4 Abr 2017)

Hoy subiendo un 13.48% ... Ha roto el dolar.


Avisados estais.


----------



## jorge (4 Abr 2017)

Tan seguro lo ves?


----------



## PodridoyDemente (4 Abr 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Tan seguro lo ves?



Mmm seguro no hay nada en esta vida hamijo. pero veo gran potencial de subida por todo lo que expliqué al inicio del hilo.

Es una pequeña compañia que llevo siguiendo desde hace años y es en 2017 2018 cuando presenta sus resultados criticos (catalyst)

Estimo que pueda subir entre 10 y 100 veces.


----------



## jorge (4 Abr 2017)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Mmm seguro no hay nada en esta vida hamijo. pero veo gran potencial de subida por todo lo que expliqué al inicio del hilo.
> 
> Es una pequeña compañia que llevo siguiendo desde hace años y es en 2017 2018 cuando presenta sus resultados criticos (catalyst)
> 
> Estimo que pueda subir entre 10 y 100 veces.



Joder, me estás poniendo los colmillos como los de tu avatar. Pues venga, le pongo mil pavos a ver que pasa.


----------



## Nerblu (5 Abr 2017)

Al estar en el mercado de Canadá no se aplica la tasa Tobin del 12% por entrar o salir?


----------



## PodridoyDemente (6 Abr 2017)

Nerblu dijo:


> Al estar en el mercado de Canadá no se aplica la tasa Tobin del 12% por entrar o salir?



mmm no he visto nada respecto a eso en los datos de la transaccion. Eso si lo he tenido que hacer desde el puto banco. SelfBank no te deja.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 15:12 ----------

Exito en la Fase 1 de su ensayo RCS-01


Notably, gene expression markers, such as tissue inhibitor of metalloproteinases (TIMP), showed significant changes expected to correlate with increased collagen fibers. Increased collagen production, and reduced collagen degradation, is associated with fewer wrinkles and the repair of sun-damaged skin.

“This type of positive effect on TIMP gene expression, which is related to protection against collagen degeneration, is rarely observed. In my experience, after decades of performing these tests, this is an exceptional finding, particularly for a safety trial with a small sample size,” stated Prof. Dr. med Jean Krutmann, Scientific Manager of the IUF Leibniz Research Institute for Environmental Medicine where the study was conducted. “The promising results demonstrate the potential of RCS-01 to promote skin rejuvenation. An increase in collagen markers of this nature would be expected to translate into clinically measurable and aesthetically visible effects.”

Krutmann concluded: “Replication of these results in a larger trial would confirm our view of the product’s potential as a more natural alternative to Botulinum toxins and fillers that only temporarily prevent and reverse the signs of aging.”

“This study not only showed an excellent safety profile, but also provides compelling proof-of-concept that RepliCel’s RCS-01 cells are, by nature, very good collagen producers in the skin,” stated Dr. Rolf Hoffmann, RepliCel’s Chief Medical Officer. “We are highly encouraged by the findings and eager to demonstrate the correlation between the change in these biomarkers and clinically important endpoints such as wrinkle depth, in a larger multi-centre trial studying optimal dose and treatment frequency.”

“As a practicing dermatologist,” Hoffmann continued, *“the potential of RCS-01 represents a leap-forward in the way we look at skin anti-aging, especially for the fine wrinkles in UV-damaged skin where we have no long-lasting treatment today. Of importance is the fact that, because RCS-01 is comprised of cells derived from tissue at the back of the patient’s scalp, these cells are not only very good collagen producers, but also UV- protected and therefore more functionally active.”*

“In my opinion,” Hoffmann concluded, “this is the first example of a treatment potentially capable of rejuvenating UV-damaged skin.”​

Esto puede hacerle ganar a Replicel mucha pasta o ser comprada por Sisheido a golpe de dolar ...


----------



## Ghost Tom Joad (11 Abr 2017)

Donde habéis comprado este valor? No me aparece ni en ING , ni en Inversis...


----------



## Kurniawan (11 Abr 2017)

Está en la bolsa de Toronto. En Degiro o Clicktrade las tienes.


----------



## Sigh (11 Abr 2017)

Voy a meterle 1000 aunque no lo tengo tan claro como Podridoydemente ::. Voy a jugarmela porque me convence bastante el analisis, aunque si analizamos la trayectoria reciente del valor, habria alguna duda.


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

No me fio, el mercado esta lleno de empresas de este tipo y son un timo, claro que alguna podra ser la buena, vete a saber, en todo caso no invertiria más de 100€.


----------



## Sigh (12 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No me fio, el mercado esta lleno de empresas de este tipo y son un timo, claro que alguna podra ser la buena, vete a saber, en todo caso no invertiria más de 100€.



La empresa en si vale una mierda, pero el hecho es que es dificil que ante tal tanda de resultados con buenas expectativas, no he visto muchas veces a un valor bajando. Ademas Sisheido muestra interes, y si se lanzase a comprarla el valor se multiplicaria. He tirado euros en mucha mierda que no merecia la pena, para una vez que veo un analisis aceptable, le meto algo.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (12 Abr 2017)

Sigh dijo:


> La empresa en si vale una mierda, pero el hecho es que es dificil que ante tal tanda de resultados con buenas expectativas, no he visto muchas veces a un valor bajando. Ademas Sisheido muestra interes, y si se lanzase a comprarla el valor se multiplicaria. He tirado euros en mucha mierda que no merecia la pena, para una vez que veo un analisis aceptable, le meto algo.



En efecto hamijo ví que ha captado mi mensaje. La empresa sólo cuesta unos ridiculos 18 millones de dolares y tiene buenos resultados del desarrollo de 3 productos cada uno con potencial de mercado mil millonario (billonaire). 
Lo de los tendones RCT-01 tiene un mercado de 2 billions, el RCS-01 otros 2 billions y el RCH-01 de 5 billions . En conjunto pongamos unos 10 billions (10 mil millones comparados con los 18 millones que vale la empresa).

La empresa es ahora relativamente dificil de comprar (bolsa de toronto y OTC) cosa que me gusta bastante.

Si es un fracaso vender palmando el 50% (unos 700 pavos en mi caso). Si tienen exito a multiplicar el dinero (ganar 10 mil a 100 mil euros o incluso hasta mas ).


----------



## Sigh (12 Abr 2017)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> En efecto hamijo ví que ha captado mi mensaje. La empresa sólo cuesta unos ridiculos 18 millones de dolares y tiene buenos resultados del desarrollo de 3 productos cada uno con potencial de mercado mil millonario (billonaire).
> Lo de los tendones RCT-01 tiene un mercado de 2 billions, el RCS-01 otros 2 billions y el RCH-01 de 5 billions . En conjunto pongamos unos 10 billions (10 mil millones comparados con los 18 millones que vale la empresa).
> 
> La empresa es ahora relativamente dificil de comprar (bolsa de toronto y OTC) cosa que me gusta bastante.
> ...




El riesgo creo que es mas elevado que tener que vender palmando el 50%, porque cotizaban en el entorno del 0,10 hasta agosto del año pasado, y hemos comprado en el nuevo entorno del 0,80-1,00 que es como se lleva moviendo desde mediados de febrero de este año, cuando se comio una hostia epica bajando desde el 1,60-1,70. Por lo tanto si pincha nos vamos a comer integramente la perdida :XX:.
A que crees que se debio esa caida?

La clave de todo es que veo a Shiseido dandole bastante bombo al tema.


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

Esta accion lleva años bajando.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Abr 2017)

Alguna noticia nueva de replicel? Hay progresos en sus ensayos o los calvos tendrán que seguir yendo a Turquia a ponerse pelo


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Abr 2017)

Pensaba que la gente escribía de su cartera de valores cuando ganaba y perdía, no solo..... cuando ganaba 

Por si alguien tiene información relevante de que pueda ser una BEAR TRAP, y estemos a las puertas de hacernos de "oro" 

(Yo tambien metí pasta en esta empresa)


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (25 Abr 2017)

Parece que cae...::::


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (25 Abr 2017)

Hoy subidón del 20%

Parece que la cosa promete.

Saludos de A. Cunqueiro, señores.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Ago 2017)

A raiz del acertado analisis de AMD he buscado mas analisis de este forero, de momento, cuando se abrio este hilo, el precio de la accion era de 0.65 y a dia de hoy anda en los 0.35, asi que FAIL por el momento, pero el plazo es hasta fin de año , y con un chicharro de estos nunca se sabe.

Lo seguiremos a ver que tal...


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (11 Ene 2018)

Refloto el jilo a colación de la subida de más de un 50% de la acción desde finales de diciembre. Desde luego que se trata de un punto de inflexión en la figura bajista. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Ago 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> Mucho cuidado estos meses. Yo entraría a 1000 euros, si suena la flauta es fácil multiplicarlos por mil ... oh wait One Millon?
> 
> aviados quedais hijosdelasmilpvtas



Quiero meter esos 1000 pero no tengo ni puta idea de nada, el caso es que tengo cuenta en Degiro y voy a ver como cojones se compran acciones 8:8:


----------



## trancos123 (25 Ago 2018)

No tiene muy buena pinta...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Sep 2018)

Anoche he tenido un sueño con podridoydemente.

Bajaba de una nave espacial y tenia pelazo, me ha dicho que solo los pcm estan metiendo pasta a saco en replicel, que es un mecanismo para identificarlos y exterminarlos, como la estrella de los juden en la alemania nancy.

Luego hemos compartido retrete( puta alienigena con garganta de arqueta )y cagado a pelo mientras fumabamos maria sanisima.

Cuando me he despertado bañado en mi propia lefa he ido corriendo al ordenador para asegurarme de que no tengo replicel en cartera.

Como ya amanecia, he desayunado unas buenas galletas de alprazolam remojadas en whisky de garrafón.

Me he cagado encima y he salido a dar un paseo al bosque


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Sep 2018)

Voy a meterle 3k a este chicharraco.

la estoy buscando en bankinter por RepliCel (RP.V) toronto. y no me lo encuentra.

que cojones pasa??


----------



## herodes2 (9 Sep 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Voy a meterle 3k a este chicharraco.
> 
> la estoy buscando en bankinter por RepliCel (RP.V) toronto. y no me lo encuentra.
> 
> que cojones pasa??




V es Vancouver, también cotiza en USA pero en R4 ni en Canadá ni en USA, habrá que pedirlo telefonicamente y con lo lentos que son.....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 Sep 2018)

herodes2 dijo:


> V es Vancouver, también cotiza en USA pero en R4 ni en Canadá ni en USA, habrá que pedirlo telefonicamente y con lo lentos que son.....



Bueno.. mañana veremos si llamo a BK, o lo meto en Amper.


----------



## Botijero (10 Sep 2018)

K y medio de chicharro por favó!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Sep 2018)

De momento me parece un chicharro.


----------



## paulistano (11 Sep 2018)

10% subió ayer

Pudisteis entrar desde bankinter?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Sep 2018)

paulistano dijo:


> 10% subió ayer
> 
> Pudisteis entrar desde bankinter?



Ayer al final estuve bastante liao. de todos modos, entraré cuando tenga una correccion agradable..

mañana por la mañana llamo a BK y que me la dejen preparada.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Sep 2018)

A como va la gominola??

a ver si para la semana que viene la tengo en BK. 
de momento solo quiero hacerle un marcaje solido.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Sep 2018)

Bajando un 12% a PELO doc


----------



## amigodemisamigos (26 Sep 2018)

Yo me quedo con vericel que duplica desde enero y tiene buena tendencia.


----------



## dogandrecorder (28 Sep 2018)

Hola amigos, me presento en este hilo, qué tal

Pues acabo de comprar 2'5 k de chicharro, 700 y pico euros, más 18 de comisión por cierto

Comprada a 0'49 CAD, en un rato se ha puesto en 0'50

Esperáis que suba x10 o más ?

Es un poco como la lotería en el trabajo, que compras porque a ver si les va a tocar a todos y a ti no... 

Que Dios reparta suerte !


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Oct 2018)

Joder al final voy a tener que comprar como los que compran loteria de navidad en la empresa hijosdeperrapvta


----------



## dogandrecorder (5 Oct 2018)

Ya que estamos todos, hermanados por el chicharro...

Una cuestión de estrategia: cuando pegue el pepinazo, que según Don Smoking será con el comunicado en horas fuera de bolsa, entonces hay que esperar el inicio de la siguiente sesión, el chicharro abre disparado y... convendría vender ahí? Lo normal sería que subiera más o que bajara? Depende de si es una cura definitiva contra la calvicie o solo una mejora o prevención?

O a cuánto habría que vender ? x10, x100, puestos a imaginar x1000 ?

Amigos, en serio os lo digo: estoy casi en la ruina, calculo que a este paso para marzo dejo mi casa y me tengo que ir de gorrón a otro lado... NECESITO SENTIR ESA FUERZA DE REPLICEL

Smoking es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Estaba pensando en pillar, en que bolsa comprais? Puedo comprar en USA, CA y Alemania
> 
> Influye donde compras la accion?



Me sumo a la pregunta, en Berlin cotiza bastante mas bajo 0.293 que en Canada 0.465.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta, en Berlin cotiza bastante mas bajo 0.293 que en Canada 0.465.





Uno es en euros y el otro en dolares canadienses no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Oct 2018)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Uno es en euros y el otro en dolares canadienses no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ejem, se me han visto mis grandes conocimientos del tema bolsa ::8:.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Oct 2018)

Doc que opinas de Histogen?


----------



## ranro (6 Oct 2018)

Ayer bajó un 10%, así que he metido unos miserables, y espero que muy rentables, 280 pavos (1000 acciones). 8 euros y pico me cobran los jueputas de degiro..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Oct 2018)

Yo se las he recomendado a mi hermano que es reacio total a churrascos de estos pero me ha hecho caso, como casque pienso buscar al doc y rebanarle lentamente.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> ¿ que coño significa este mensaje cuando intento acceder al principio del hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le han preñado su pc a pelo doc, a mi me funciona bien el jilo.


----------



## vyk (8 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Le han preñado su pc a pelo doc, a mi me funciona bien el jilo.



A mi también me sale.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Oct 2018)

ranro dijo:


> Ayer bajó un 10%, así que he metido unos miserables, y espero que muy rentables, 280 pavos (1000 acciones). 8 euros y pico me cobran los jueputas de degiro..



¿Podría desglosar esa comisión?, Degiro cobra para el mercado Canadiense 2 leuros + 0,01 cad por acción, no me cuadra.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Oct 2018)

Me da que he dicho otra gilipollhez ienso:ienso:ienso:

8:


----------



## vyk (10 Oct 2018)

He debido darme un fuerte golpe en la cabeza y al despertarme me he dado cuenta que había comprado 7.500 acciones de este chicharro con menos futuro que el dietista de Falete.

Tengo muy pocas esperanzas de sacarle algo. Bah...para pasar el rato. Suerte.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (12 Oct 2018)

Pues yofoto no ha invertido en el tratamiento PCM, lo dice la noticia


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Oct 2018)

Pues yofoto no ha invertido en el tratamiento PCM, lo dice la noticia.

Pelotazo dixit.



Pero sí en la regeneración de los tendones derroídos, los pellejos arrugados, y las inyecciones subjcutáneas, creo que lo de la calvície es exclusivo de Sisheido.

Pdt. El zorro de don podrío está apuntado a las news por email pero seré yo el que os casque la gran nueva cuando esto despegue tudamún 8:8:8:


----------



## vyk (12 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pues yofoto no ha invertido en el tratamiento PCM, lo dice la noticia.
> 
> Pelotazo dixit.
> 
> ...



¿Y para cuando se espera el despegue?


----------



## dogandrecorder (12 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> Parece que el ensayo lo estan llevando los Japos de Sisheido en el mas absoluto secreto o eso parece. Ni el mismo CEO de Replicel sabe cuando van a darse los fase II del RCH-01, dice que para septiembre-octubre y solo quedan 15 dias para que termine el mes. Esto gole a pelotazo y de los gordos.




LoL te oiga y te acompañe

En todas las turbulencias de esta semana, el chicharro se ha mantenido bien en torno a 0,45

No olvidemos hamijos, creo yo, que tenemos entre manos el clásico de los clásicos: el mítico crecepelo, mucho más legendario aun que el líquido contra el dolor de muelas, el elixir de amor o la piedra filosofal

Esperemos que lo chute esta vez !!!

Por si no lo chutara, mi modesta experiencia en churrascos farmacéuticos es que la cotización se va abajo, pero hay que esperar y tarde o temprano saldrá algún rumor de patente y, hale, otra vez para arriba. No para llegar a x1000 ni mucho menos, pero cubres gastos.

Oración de la noche:

Smoking es mi pastor, nada me falta
Ya somos mayorcitos para jugarnos cada uno nuestros euros,
pero hoy miré al cielo y miré al fondo de mi corazón,
miré el fondo de las aguas y miré en la sonrisa de los niños
y todo me decía: se viene un señor pepinazo.
Smoking es mi pastor, de la mano me sacará de la ciénaga.


----------



## Botijero (12 Oct 2018)

Voy encargando el yate

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Oct 2018)

No hay cojones de llamar a Lee Buckler a pelo y preguntarle.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Oct 2018)

A los buenos días 8:, en investing ponen fecha para los próximos resultados del chicharrillo, 28.11.2018. No sé de donde la habrán sacado.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> A los buenos días 8:, en investing ponen fecha para los próximos resultados del chicharrillo, 28.11.2018. No sé de donde la habrán sacado.





Pues sube un 5% con fuerza hoy
RepliCel CEO Provides Updated Outlook - MarketWatch

A mi me da la impresión de que no van a anunciar nada este año, 2019 como pronto.

No he visto la fecha que hustec menciona.

Edito: veo esto:

Near-term catalysts to watch for over the next 15-18 months include:

Anticipated announcement of clinical results from the Shiseido-funded pattern baldness study in Japan

O sea que los resultados ni de coña este año


----------



## v4vendetta (15 Oct 2018)

Desde que broker es mas rentable comprar algo por si suena la flauta? En ING he mirado y nada...aparece americano que son 40$ ::


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Oct 2018)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pues sube un 5% con fuerza hoy
> RepliCel CEO Provides Updated Outlook - MarketWatch
> 
> A mi me da la impresión de que no van a anunciar nada este año, 2019 como pronto.
> ...



La fecha que menciono está justo debajo de la gráfica donde ponen los datos estos, ingresos, BPA, dividendo , beta, y despues la fecha.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 20:12 ----------




v4vendetta dijo:


> Desde que broker es mas rentable comprar algo por si suena la flauta? En ING he mirado y nada...aparece americano que son 40$ ::



En Degiro hamijo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Oct 2018)

Smokingman hijo de mil perrapvtas, llo te himboko!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Oct 2018)

En estos momentos el Doc está sajando almas con escalpelo mellado y sidroso:baba:.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Oct 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> En estos momentos el Doc está sajando almas con escalpelo mellado y sidroso:baba:.





Pues el chicharro sigue bajando , a 0,26€ esta la cotización ahora.

Desde el 2012 llevan con la cura PCM y no termina de convencer al parecer

Aun así creo que tiene potencial, pero es de esos de comprar una tacada y olvidarse a ver si puedes dar el pelotazo_especulativo(TM)


----------



## vyk (17 Oct 2018)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Pues el chicharro sigue bajando , a 0,26€ esta la cotización ahora.
> 
> Desde el 2012 llevan con la cura PCM y no termina de convencer al parecer
> 
> Aun así creo que tiene potencial, pero es de esos de comprar una tacada y olvidarse a ver si puedes dar el pelotazo_especulativo(TM)



Pero donde veis ese precio? En OTC? Yo he comprado en el mercado canadiense.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Oct 2018)

En la bolsa de Frankfurt, a traves de degiro, hamijo


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> La idea no es guiarse si el chicharro sube o baja si no estar dentro antes de la fecha catalyst cuando presenten los resultados del ensayo en fase 2.





Entiendo querido hamijo smoking, era para medir la reaccion del mercado a la comunicacion oficial de replicel, y parece que ante la vaguedad de la misma, la gente se ha quedado un poco fria.

Yo de momento no he comprado porque a esto creo le queda un año o mas para que pase algo.Pero le veo potencial.


----------



## marvi (20 Oct 2018)

Estoy siguiendo este hilo sobre Replicarlo, quiero daros las gracias por su descubrimiento, al igual que otros en burbuja.

Os veo demasiado optimistas sobre lo que pueda ocurrir y no sé si es realista. Mi gran duda es, si realmente existen esas perspectivas de multiplicar por x, esas expectativas ya deberían estar cotizando, y no lo veo. La cotización ya debería haber subido, sólo por cálculo de probabilidades, ¿no creéis?

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Oct 2018)

marvi dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo este hilo sobre Replicarlo, quiero daros las gracias por su descubrimiento, al igual que otros en burbuja.
> 
> Os veo demasiado optimistas sobre lo que pueda ocurrir y no sé si es realista. Mi gran duda es, si realmente existen esas perspectivas de multiplicar por x, esas expectativas ya deberían estar cotizando, y no lo veo. La cotización ya debería haber subido, sólo por cálculo de probabilidades, ¿no creéis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Esto es un chicharraco hoija, certeza ninguna y esperanzas menos todavía, solo hay posibilidades a pelo, avric jrande y esperar a ver si caga la criatura.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Oct 2018)

Van a criar pelo hasta los teratomas del píloro, todamún.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Oct 2018)

La japo tiene una buena cagada en el pecho


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Oct 2018)

Me ha escrito el director. 

Dear Tiburcio.

Next week I start hitting the road again to speak to investors about our story in the United States and Canada. In December I’ll be speaking with investors in China alongside YOFOTO. The message is clear. We now have a well-capitalized, very motivated partner developing and commercializing products with us in greater China, we anticipate hearing sometime soon about the clinical results from the Shiseido-sponsored hair loss study in Japan, and we are now months away from having commercial-grade units of the dermal injector in our hands. These are things which matter, create value, and will take RepliCel Life Sciences to the next level.

:X:X:X


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> Es acojonante que ni el mismo CEO sepa los resultados del fase 2 del RCH-01 ... ademas en Japon, un pais tan hermético con personas cuya religión es el trabajo y que no hablarán ni dirán nada a ningún puto gaiyin narigudo occidental que intente husmear. Veyea los vidrios de hace 3 años que he posteado y vea cuan avanzada estaba la investigación.
> 
> 
> 
> Gole a pelotazo y de los cojonudos.





Yo no creo que no sepa.

Seguramente sabe, pero no puede comentar porque le hacen un elon musk.


----------



## Iberseker (31 Oct 2018)

Hola.
¿Cuando se supone que presenta resultados sobre el elixir crecepelo? 

Enviado desde mi SM-T210 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dogandrecorder (4 Nov 2018)

oee, oee, oeeeee !! esas replicel !!

El chicharro se mantiene en 0,45 CAD, ha resistido bien las turbulencias de octubre.

Y hasta aquí mi análisis. Lo demás para mí es fe, y ahí siguen puestos mis 700 euros.

No sé cómo se hacen los experimentos de prueba, pero digo yo: si llevan tiempo probando con digamos 100 japos calvetes, ¿pueden guardar secreto absoluto? En casa y en el trabajo les verán la nueva pelambrera, los mismos 100 sujetos del experimento no estarían comprando replicel a saco ??

Smoking-crecepelo es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Nov 2018)

dogandrecorder dijo:


> oee, oee, oeeeee !! esas replicel !!
> 
> El chicharro se mantiene en 0,45 CAD, ha resistido bien las turbulencias de octubre.
> 
> ...



Me parece que son menos de una docena de calvos con los que están probando hamijo.


----------



## dogandrecorder (4 Nov 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me parece que son menos de una docena de calvos con los que están probando hamijo.



ok, inteligentes estos japos. Así los tienen controlados mientras les crecen melenas hard rock.


----------



## Algas (5 Nov 2018)

Futuros clientes de Replicel ::


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Nov 2018)

Segun Investing este miércoles 28 dan los próximos resultados, por si acaso ya me hayo rabo en mano con furia cerduna buscando pvtas de narco y proveedores de alita tabaníl de alta calidac.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Nov 2018)

Lo seguire con curiosidac, aunque no llevo calvocel en el portfolio.


----------



## dogandrecorder (26 Nov 2018)

me uno a vosotros, hamijos, rabo en mano todos para uno y para todos

La cotización lleva semanas muy estable, lo cual no sé si es bueno o malo, pero sí parece algo raro en un chicharraco semejante. Cuando he mirado volúmenes, también me llama la atención que casi todo son compras de 1000 eurillos por acá, 500 eurillos por allá... ¿Serán los visitantes de este hilo probando suerte?

Esperemos al miércoles, Smoking es mi pastor


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Nov 2018)

No se de qué serán los resultados doc, solo es la fecha que pone en esta web, y no sé tampoco si serán los resultados de los experimentos, yo he visto esa fecha y la he cascao.
Está debajo de la gráfica, en color azul 8:, donde pone ingresos, dividendo, beta, y todo eso.

Acción de P6P2 | RepliCel Life Sciences Inc Berlín*- Investing.com


----------



## dogandrecorder (26 Nov 2018)

creo que eso son los resultados del 3T de Replicel. Los japos publicarán resultados de las pruebas a saber cuándo


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Dic 2018)

A mi me gole que se acaba el año sin anuncios de nada


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (3 Dic 2018)

6000 acciones tengo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Dic 2018)

Madarafdefakar, por como va la acotización paice que a tos los de la prueba se les están cayendo los implantes :cook:.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Dic 2018)

A ver si esta misma semana me animo y compro unas gominolas. supongo que aun no estan disponibles en BK. o alguno las reclamó??

Pero vamos, la empresa segun sus fundamentales se sostiene con la esperanza de sacar algo realmente bueno.
porque sus numeros son de terror. pero de terror de las que no te dejan dormir.

como bien explicaba Doc cuando presentó la empresa, esta es su ultima bala y puede ser que la aprovechen...

desde luego por 500 o 600 putos euros merece la pena averiguarlo


----------



## vyk (19 Dic 2018)

Joder, menudas jornadas que lleva Replicel!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2018)

En 2019, centraremos nuestros esfuerzos en (1) finalizar el desarrollo del inyector dérmico y realizar pruebas para preparar una solicitud de marca CE que permita su lanzamiento comercial, (2) trabajar con YOFOTO para prepararlos para el lanzamiento de un ensayo clínico en China lo más rápido posible, (3) aportando claridad al estado comercial de nuestra asociación con Shiseido y los planes para RCH-01 en Japón, y finalmente, (4) prepararnos para nuestros propios ensayos clínicos de próxima etapa.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Dic 2018)

vyk dijo:


> Joder, menudas jornadas que lleva Replicel!





No solo calvocel hamijo, estan todos los indices en rojo rojo.

Ahora mismo creo que estamos todos havriendo vien jrande.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Ene 2019)

Preveo melenas hasta los tobillos en esos especímenes en pruebas, tudamún.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Ene 2019)

Yo creo que no tienen nada viable y estan haciendo patadon palante a ver si de alguna manera son capaces de atraer inversores para chicharrear la accion y ellos poder liquidar.

Mantener los resultados sin publicar extiende la incertidumbre y atrae a posibles trombas de compradores si consiguen relevancia mediática de algún modo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2019)

Donaldzciz dijo:


> Free book Download
> download free Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System [Illustrated] mobi
> download Distribia: A Society Free of Tribalism epub
> https://cryptob.oss-us-east-1.aliyuncs.com/books1/B01CCCO1XA-300-Sex-Vacation-Bar-Tips-for-Men-who-Invest-in-Bitcoin-amp-Blockchains-Then-Cash-Out-Advice-for-single-men-going-to-Bangkok-or-Pattaya.pdf
> ...



¿Qué cojones es esto?.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Ene 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es esto?.



Pues por tocar un poco los cojones. que va a ser


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Ene 2019)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> *¿DonDE ESTAN LOS RESULTADOS DEL PHASE II SISHEIDO RCH-01 PROMETIDOS PARA EL ULTIMO QUARTER DEL 2018 ....... **QUE ME CAGO EN DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*





Los resultados HAN SIDO VOMITADOS EN LA BOCA DE UNA CERDA HASTA LLEGARLE AL ALMA, se los ha tragado acompañados de un cocktail de mocos, gargajos y fluidos corporales de cucarachas bien salpimentados con lefa de caballo y dermatitis seborreica de viejo calvo gordo sudoroso.

SACAR LOS RESULTADOS REQUIERE ENCONTRAR EL ALMA DE LA CERDA CON UN PENTACULO TATUADO EN LA FRENTE BAÑADO CON HECES DE CABRA NEGRA INVOCANDO A BAPHOMET CON FURIA CERDA.


----------



## ranro (8 Ene 2019)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Los resultados HAN SIDO VOMITADOS EN LA BOCA DE UNA CERDA HASTA LLEGARLE AL ALMA, se los ha tragado acompañados de un cocktail de mocos, gargajos y fluidos corporales de cucarachas bien salpimentados con lefa de caballo y dermatitis seborreica de viejo calvo gordo sudoroso.
> 
> SACAR LOS RESULTADOS REQUIERE ENCONTRAR EL ALMA DE LA CERDA CON UN PENTACULO TATUADO EN LA FRENTE BAÑADO CON HECES DE CABRA NEGRA INVOCANDO A BAPHOMET CON FURIA CERDA.



Ojalá buscar Replicel en Yahoo finance y que te salga siempre este comentario como noticia más reciente


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Ene 2019)

Una halluda para rellenar el puto modelo D6.

¿Las acciones de calvocell son con derecho a voto 8:?.

Moneda en la que la empresa en cuestión cotiza, yo las pillé en P6P2,¿ supongo que hay que poner que cotiza en euros? 8:

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## xavik (16 Ene 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Una halluda para rellenar el puto modelo D6.



¿A quién en su sano juicio se le ocurre dar la localización de la caja fuerte a un ladrón?


----------



## Kurniawan (16 Ene 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Una halluda para rellenar el puto modelo D6.
> 
> ¿Las acciones de calvocell son con derecho a voto 8:?.
> 
> ...



Yo he puesto con derecho a voto y como las pillé en Canadá, dolar canadiense. En tu caso, como las pillaste en Francia, euros.


----------



## Botijero (17 Ene 2019)

He oido hablar de esta duda varias veces. Unos dicen que hay que poner la moneda de la accion y otros la del broker. Pero tampoco he oido hablar de problemas al respecto

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Botijero (18 Ene 2019)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> Yo no he rellenado nada del puto modelo D6. De que va esa puta mierda?



Declaración del dinero en acciones o fondos que tienes en el extranjero a 31 de diciembre. El tramite es con el ministerio de economia, no hacienda. Distinto del 720, no hay cantidad minima. Aunque es obligado hacerlo a partir del primer euro, bajo multa curiosa, yo no conozco a nadie que le hayan multado por no hacerlo, y mucha gente ni sabe lo que es.

Se hace en media hora telematicamente

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ene 2019)

Como va el asunto? siguen sin soltar prenda los perros?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Feb 2019)

Y bien?? Avric de momento??


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Feb 2019)

SWB:​P6P2
Mercado abierto
0.186D
-(5.10%)

Avriiiiiiic.


----------



## vyk (17 Feb 2019)

Me aburrooo...

Esto no tiene pinta de moverse.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Feb 2019)

Queremos de saber que pasa con este chicharroc


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Mar 2019)

Me ha llegado info confidenciál , a los japos de muestra se les han caído hasta los pelos de los guevos y el ogopelo,


----------



## vyk (4 Mar 2019)

Que dices? No me des esos sustos, hombre! Que he vendido las jojoyas de la familia para comprar repliceles a full.


----------



## vyk (6 Mar 2019)

Pero no se sabe nada? Que ya estamos en Marzo!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Mar 2019)

vyk dijo:


> Pero no se sabe nada? Que ya estamos en Marzo!



Me han escribido otra vec.. tocho vá

Dear Tiburcio.

*RepliCel CEO Provides 2019 Shareholder Update*

*With a new strategic plan, RepliCel prioritizes focus on commercial revenue


VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA* – 5 March, 2019 – RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (OTCQB: REPCF) (TSXV: RP) (FRA6P2) (“RepliCel” or the “Company”), a company developing next-generation technologies in aesthetics and orthopedics, is pleased to provide an update to shareholders from its President and CEO, Mr. R. Lee Buckler.

Dear Shareholders,

I am pleased to be providing this much-anticipated 2019 update.

First, a quick recap of our Annual General Meeting held December 14, 2018, at which the shareholders elected a new slate of directors to RepliCel’s Board - some re-elected, some new. The Board now has higher shareholder representation as well as a duly-elected nominee of our new investor/partner in Greater China.

*Strategic Planning*

Management and the Board have spent the past 60 days conducting an end-to-end analysis of the Company and its programs followed by comprehensive strategic planning to establish the Company’s direction and priorities for the next 24-36 months.

A recent Board meeting solidified the analysis and strategic plan. We have emerged from this process with clarity around our strategy that we are eager to communicate with shareholders and the broader marketplace.

Our core message is this: _RepliCel’s strategy drives the Company toward revenue and the Board’s objective of minimizing the need for capital and dilution until the Company is revenue generating._

*Transition to Commercial Revenue*

RepliCel’s focus on its transition to commercial revenue leads the Company to prioritize commercialization of the Company’s dermal injector (and consumables) as well as clinical development of the tendon and skin programs in Japan where the pathway to commercial launch is the shortest due to its unique regulatory framework for cell therapies.

RepliCel will also continue to support its partnership commitments to YOFOTO and Shiseido. With the progress YOFOTO has made in the past three months, RepliCel is encouraged YOFOTO will meet milestones in China in a timely way. With the clinical study of RCH-01 now successfully completed in Japan, RepliCel expects Shiseido to declare its near-term plans for RCH-01.

*Three-Part Strategic Focus*

RepliCel’s Board has endorsed a three-part strategy prioritizing the following programs:


Initial market launch of the RCI-02 device and consumables in countries accepting CE mark regulatory designation for commercialization by mid-2020
Clinical development of the skin and tendon products in China with YOFOTO launching 2019/2020
Regulatory review by Japan’s PMDA (Pharmaceuticals and Medical Devices Agency) targeting approvals for RepliCel to launch the next-phase clinical trials of our tendon product (RCT-01) and skin product (RCS-01) in Japan in 2020 potentially leading to commercial launch upon completion
“The objective of our strategic planning process,” stated RepliCel’s Board Chairman, David Hall, “was to review the Company’s programs and identify ways to maximize shareholder value in a way which was minimally dilutive. We believe this will best be done by setting the Company on a path which prioritizes the pursuit of commercial revenue, allowing the Company to pursue its longer-term development projects when they can be financed through some combination of revenue, debt, and equity.”

Secondary emphasis will be placed on the following initiatives:

Continued cell marker research at UBC (as funding permits)
Support of the UVic cell culture biomaterials study (grant funded)
Preparing for phase 2 studies of NBDS products in Europe (as funding permits)
Partnership discussions in Japan focused on our skin, tendon and dermal injector products
Distributor discussions in Europe focused on the dermal injector and consumables
Clarifying Shiseido’s plans for RCH-01 in Japan and Asia
Below is a brief synopsis of how the new strategic plan impacts RepliCel’s programs:

RCI-02 and consumables – RepliCel’s dermal injector and related consumables are now in the final stages of development and prototype manufacture. New European regulations have impacted the commercialization timelines. The Company anticipates commercial-grade prototypes will be available in late Q3/early Q4 with the timeline dependent on final part sourcing and design changes currently being finalized. This put us on track for an anticipated CE mark approval and product launch next year. More details will be shared in another announcement shortly.

RCT-01 – RepliCel’s cell therapy for the treatment of chronic tendon damage (Tendinopathy) has been the subject of a successful phase 1 trial. RepliCel is now planning to execute next-phase clinical trials of RCT-01 in Japan where, subject to PMDA approvals, such a trial could launch early next year and be commercialized in Japan by late 2021/early 2022.

RCS-01 – RepliCel’s cell therapy for the treatment of skin aging and sun damage has been the subject of a successful phase 1 trial. RepliCel is now planning to execute next-phase clinical trials of RCS-01 in Japan as soon as the Company can ensure the RCI-02 device and consumables are available in Japan for use in such a trial. Management is currently seeking clarity on this timeline and expects to announce it shortly.

RCH-01 – RepliCel’s cell therapy for the treatment of Androgenic Alopecia has been the subject of a successful phase 1 trial in Europe and a clinical study now complete in Japan. Shiseido is expected to announce soon whether it will commercially launch the product in Japan or conduct further development and clinical testing. RepliCel will not plan for a phase 2 clinical trial of this product until it has the RCI-02 injector commercially available to use in such a trial and it has clarity from Shiseido regarding its plans for the product in Japan.

Partnership with Shiseido – The disagreement regarding the status of the agreement between Shiseido and RepliCel remains unresolved but is not the subject of any litigation or arbitration. RepliCel maintains the Agreement remains intact and is communicating with Shiseido regarding its expectation of a release of data from the recently completed study of RCH-01 in Japan and clarity around Shiseido’s commercial plans for the product in Asia (the territory for the Shiseido license).

Partnership with YOFOTO – In the four months since completing the transaction with YOFOTO, good progress has been made in China in preparing for manufacture, technology transfer, and the regulatory review in China needed to launch clinical trials of the tendon and skin products in China.

Research and Development – The grant-funded research project aimed at manufacturing optimization being conducted at the University of Victoria continues on-track. The first stage of the research being conducted at the University of British Columbia has successfully completed (details to be announced shortly) and plans are being laid for the second stage. Further product and process development, aimed at manufacturing improvements, will be prioritized as funding permits.

A series of announcements are planned to provide more detailed updates on each of our programs over the coming weeks.

*About RepliCel Life Sciences*
RepliCel is a regenerative medicine company focused on developing cell therapies for aesthetic and orthopedic conditions affecting what the Company believes is approximately one in three people in industrialized nations, including aging/sun-damaged skin, pattern baldness, and chronic tendon degeneration. These conditions, often associated with aging, are caused by a deficit of healthy cells required for normal tissue healing and function. These cell therapy product candidates are based on RepliCel’s innovative technology, utilizing cell populations isolated from a patient’s healthy hair follicles.

The Company’s product pipeline is comprised of RCT-01 for tendon repair, RCS-01 for skin rejuvenation, and RCH-01 for hair restoration. RCH-01 is exclusively licensed in Asia to Shiseido Company. RepliCel and Shiseido are currently co-developing the product in Japan. RepliCel maintains the rights to RCH-01 for the rest of the world. RCT-01 and RCS-01 are exclusively licensed in Greater China to YOFOTO (China) Health Company. RepliCel and YOFOTO are currently co-developing these products in China. RepliCel maintains the rights to these products outside of Greater China.

RepliCel has also developed a proprietary injection device, RCI-02, and related consumables, which is expected to improve the administration of its cell therapy products and certain other injectables. YOFOTO has exclusively licensed the commercial rights for the RCI-02 device and consumables in Greater China for dermatology applications and is expected to first launch the product in Hong Kong upon it being CE marked. Please visit www.replicel.com for additional information.

*For more information, please contact:*
Lee Buckler, CEO and President
604-248-8693
info@replicel.com


----------



## Botijero (6 Mar 2019)

Suena a humo corporativo que tira patrás. 

Que es eso de "With the clinical study of RCH-01 now successfully completed in Japan, ", desde cuando se confirmó el éxito del RCH-1???


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Mar 2019)

“The objective of our strategic planning process,” stated RepliCel’s Board Chairman, David Hall, “was to review the Company’s programs and identify ways to maximize shareholder value in a way which was minimally dilutive. We believe this will best be done by setting the Company on a path which prioritizes the pursuit of commercial revenue, allowing the Company to pursue its longer-term development projects when they can be financed through some combination of revenue, debt, and equity.”

Vamos que los accionistas estan hasta los cojones de promesas y quieren ver resultados de una vez.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Mar 2019)

Avric jrande. 0.177€ al cierre de ayer.
Alguna novedad??


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Mar 2019)

Acabo de ver , que nó leer, este correo dando la brasa. Es algo sobre tendones, fijo que los japos se quedan encogíos.

RepliCel Reignites its First-in-Japan Strategy

Next-stage trials in Japan present market launch opportunities for RepliCel’s skin and tendon products


VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA – 19 March, 2019 – RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (OTCQB: REPCF) (TSXV: RP) (FRA6P2) (“RepliCel” or the “Company”), a company developing next-generation technologies in aesthetics and orthopedics, is pleased to announce the resumption of their First-in-Japan strategy.

The Company, working with industry leaders, CJ PARTNERS, have initiated a program in Japan to realize its goal of launching its cell therapy products in Japan sooner than would be possible anywhere else in the world. Because of this unique opportunity, the Company’s next-phase trials will be conducted in Japan.

Unlike anywhere else in the world, one well-designed cell therapy trial in Japan, approved by their regulatory authorities, has the potential to lead to product market launch. The strategy to bring its products to market first in Japan spans the Company’s entire portfolio. While the Company’s RCH-01 for hair loss due to androgenic alopecia may be launched in Japan much earlier if Shiseido decides to do so, current planning anticipates the potential for all four products to be on the market in Japan by 2022.

RepliCel is leveraging a history of working in Japan which began in 2013 when the Company laid the foundation for its First-in-Japan strategy as one of the first foreign regenerative medicine companies to have a Japanese partnership. RepliCel followed that in 2015 as one of the first foreign regenerative medicine companies to initiate a consultation process, under the new regulations for regenerative medicine products, with Japan’s PMDA (Pharmaceuticals and Medical Device Agency).

Again in 2016, RepliCel’s licensee, Shiseido Company, was one of the first companies to fund, and manufacture a product for use in, a clinical study under the newly enacted Act for the Safety of Regenerative Medicine (ASRM).

While 2017 and 2018 saw RepliCel focus activity in Europe, Canada, and China, only weeks after the Board recently authorized a resumption of its First-in-Japan strategy, the Company has already initiated:

the continuation of its regulatory review process with the PMDA for the Company’s cell therapy platform;
planning for a clinical trial of its RCT-01 product for the treatment of tendinopathy;
planning for the clinical trial of its RCS-01 product for skin rejuvenation;
preparations to submit the application to the PMDA for approval to market the Company’s dermal injector (RCI-02) upon it being CE-marked.

“With the regulatory reform for regenerative medicines now firmly entrenched,” states Colin Lee Novick of CJ PARTNERS, “there is an exciting maturity impacting the evolution of the cell therapy industry in Japan as never seen before. We are seeing another wave of foreign-domestic partnership, an emerging trend of foreign companies sponsoring their own clinical development in Japan, and a dramatic increase of domestic-sponsored clinical activity. This is beginning to materially impact patients, health care providers, investors, biopharma companies, and ancillary industries in ways which were only imagined in 2013 when the reforms were first drafted. It is an exciting time for both foreign and domestic stakeholders who decide to invest in Japan’s rapidly developing regenerative medicine sector.”

RepliCel’s First-in-Japan Strategy: A Portfolio View

RCT-01 for chronic tendinopathy - A Japanese clinical trial of RepliCel’s RCT-01 treatment for tendinopathy is aimed at obtaining conditional approval from Japan’s regulatory authority to market the product and obtain medical insurance reimbursement there for up to seven years before an application for final approval is required.

RCS-01 - A clinical study of the Company’s RCS-01 treatment for the rejuvenation of aging and sun-damaged skin is expected to lead to a launch of the product in Japan under the nation’s Act for the Safety of Regenerative Medicine.

RCI-02 - RepliCel’s next-generation, dermal injector, a medical device designed to deliver optimized and controlled injection of cell therapies and other injectables, is expected to be launched in Europe, Hong Kong, and other markets accepting CE mark approval next year. The marketing approval application for the injector will be submitted in Japan as soon as possible once the CE mark application is submitted. The device will be marketed for the injection of various dermatology treatments but is expected to be critical to delivery of the Company’s RCS-01 treatment.

RCH-01 – A Japanese clinical study of RepliCel’s RCH-01 treatment for hair loss due to androgenic alopecia, approved by Japan’s Ministry of Health, Labour and Welfare, has been the subject of a clinical study recently completed at Tokyo Medical University Hospital and Toho University Medical Center Ohashi Hospital. The market is now keenly watching Shiseido Company, RepliCel’s licensee of the product for Asia, for any signal regarding its launch of that product in Japan.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Mar 2019)

Cuidao que está cogiendo carrerilla, 0.205, todaganímedes .


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2019)

Habéis vendido ya todos? 

Parece que Yofoto va en serio en China.

Replicel News


----------



## vyk (9 Abr 2019)

Os habéis dado cuenta que PodridoyDemente está baneado?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Abr 2019)

Todos al congreso Dermus a compartir farlopa y pvtas de narco con el doctorsito fumón


----------



## vyk (7 May 2019)

> Nuestro mensaje principal es el siguiente: _la estrategia de RepliCel impulsa a la Compañía hacia los ingresos y el objetivo de la Junta de *minimizar* la necesidad de capital y *dilución* hasta que la Compañía genere ingresos_



Minimizar??? Hijos de fruta, van a empezar a diluir al pequeño accionista???!!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 May 2019)

No saben como decir que se les ha pelado el escroto a los de la muestra, hijosdeputa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 May 2019)

vyk dijo:


> Minimizar??? Hijos de fruta, van a empezar a diluir al pequeño accionista???!!!



Nos van a joder??

sed sinceros please NOS VAN A JODER ???


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (17 May 2019)

Fuerte subidón ultimamente. 

Estan los fucking chinese people inyectandose la calva a saco ?????

Doc, ilustranos


----------



## vyk (17 May 2019)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Fuerte subidón ultimamente.
> 
> Estan los fucking chinese people inyectandose la calva a saco ?????
> 
> Doc, ilustranos



-12,50 % hoy. Sus muertos.


----------



## uliseswise (28 May 2019)

+9% hoy.

Alguien sabe que esta pasando?


----------



## v4vendetta (21 Jun 2019)

uliseswise dijo:


> +9% hoy.
> 
> Alguien sabe que esta pasando?



No lo saben ni ellos


----------



## DoctorKaputo (21 Jun 2019)

Que risas me he echado con este hilo. Es desternillante


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jun 2019)

Esto es un "follamos todos, o la puta al rio" de manual !!


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Jun 2019)

Queda claro quien es un PCM en este hilo


----------



## DoctorKaputo (24 Jun 2019)

Lo más irónico y destacable de este valor es que ha sido tan bluf como los tradicionales crecepelos fake de toda la vida.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (24 Jun 2019)

Han dado nueva fecha, o es un anuncio de resultados _sine die ?_

Que conste que soy el primer interesado en que tengan exito con ese invento. No soy un pcm estricto pero algo de pelo ya he perdido, la verdad.
También me alegraría por vosotros


----------



## luismarple (24 Jun 2019)

No seas penurias que ese tipo de información está en las páginas de todas las farmaceúticas. O buscas un grupo en fb de afectados del rollo y te ponen al día en cero coma.


----------



## luismarple (24 Jun 2019)

En realidad conseguir info privilegiada sobre ensayos es relativamente sencillo. Basta con buscar un grupo de afectados de la enfermedad en cuestión en fb y hablar con la peña, al final siempre das con uno que está en el estudio, que no debería hablar pero... te acaba contando si ha visto algo o no. Puede que esté en placebo, pero si hablas con 6 y los 6 te dicen que no han visto grandes cambios pero se van por las patas pabajo....

Así me retiré yo a tiempo de PTC cuando la movida del Ataluren.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Jun 2019)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Queda claro quien es un PCM en este hilo



Los PCM ansian que los ensayo fluyan y se vean resultados realmente interesantes.
pues bien, yo desde aqui, y estando invertido en este chicharraco, espero y deseo que el ensayo fracase.
prefiero arruinar mis 500euros invertidos aqui que ver como los PCM se salen con la suya.
deberian haber sacado un farmaco para exterminalos, no para ayudarlos joder!!

en que pais vivimos ???


----------



## DoctorKaputo (25 Jun 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Los PCM ansian que los ensayo fluyan y se vean resultados realmente interesantes.
> pues bien, yo desde aqui, y estando invertido en este chicharraco, espero y deseo que el ensayo fracase.
> prefiero arruinar mis 500euros invertidos aqui que ver como los PCM se salen con la suya.
> deberian haber sacado un farmaco para exterminalos, no para ayudarlos joder!!
> ...



Te entiendo. Para quien todavía conserva pelazo, vivir en un mundo lleno de calvos le otorga un hecho diferencial de gran valor. Si el potingue funcionase la competencia le haría perder enteros en el mercado folleril


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2019)

Yo tengo metidas unas pocas perrillas pero tengo pocas esperanzas. Realmente pensáis que Shiseido va a matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro?


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2019)

Venga hombre, para cuatro gatos que somos en este hilo no nos dejes así...


----------



## faraico (27 Jun 2019)

Que cojones tenéis....


----------



## luismarple (18 Jul 2019)

Doc, está en la puta fase 2, eso es como no tener nada. Sabes cuántos medicamentos que llegan a la fase 2 terminan llegando a comercializarse??? el 7%


----------



## luismarple (19 Jul 2019)

Directa en Japón. La FDA y la EMA les van a exigir todo el proceso.


----------



## luismarple (19 Jul 2019)

No hasta que no quede suficientemente demostrado para el mercado americano y europeo que es seguro y se puede tomar durante el tiempo suficiente sin problemas.

Y si descubren que al de seis meses de tomar esa mierda te dan delirios paranoides??? no sería la primera vez.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (19 Jul 2019)

No seas aguafiestas, marple, que el chaval está ilusionado


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (19 Jul 2019)

Metase 100000 euros a replicel a pelo y sin condon, que sale bien, barcos y putas, que sale mal, robese un banco, que sale bien barcos y putas, que sale mal pobre y paguitero y nos han fallado.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jul 2019)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Metase 100000 euros a replicel a pelo y sin condon, que sale bien, barcos y putas, que sale mal, robese un banco, que sale bien barcos y putas, que sale mal pobre y paguitero y nos han fallado.



Realícese !!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Jul 2019)

Implementesé, me falta el emoticono del gafas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jul 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> No seas aguafiestas, marple, que el chaval está ilusionado



Debemos confiar en Doc. el es la autentica saluc !!!


----------



## vyk (22 Jul 2019)

Por lo que tengo entendido los resultados hasta ahora han sido bastante Paco Mierda. Además, por qué querría Sisheido comprarla? Para meterlo en un cajón y que nunca más se sepa y no joder su negocio real? 

Dicho esto, llevo unas pocas repliceles, pero bien no pinta. Es que no sale ni una noticia, leches. Que forma es esa de tratar a los inversores?


----------



## needmoney (23 Jul 2019)

siempre la misma mierda y al final con minox y finasteride desde 1851


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Jul 2019)

Hoy lo estan llevando a mínimos, la caidita de Roma, malditos hijosdeputatodos.


----------



## vyk (24 Jul 2019)

Desde luego la gráfica mete miedo. No sé, veo todo demasiado abandonado como para tener realmente algo efectivo. Más bien parece qye en cualquier momento anuncian que los ensayos son un desastre y la empresa se va al guano, muy típico por cierto en las biotecnológicas/farmas. Yo ya me he comido alguna quiebra.


----------



## dogandrecorder (24 Jul 2019)

queridos copartícipes de Patentes-Calvocel-Paco:

ánimo, por mi parte sigo apoyando nuestra empresa con mis 700 eurillos, ahora valorados en 500.

Dato preocupante: el volumen (en Toronto). Hoy por ejemplo lleva volumen 0, casi todos los días suele estar en 3000 títulos, o sea unos 1000 eurillos de transacciones...

Dato alentador: me suena haber visto en la tv por la noche anuncios a todo tren de Shisheido, esto creo que garantiza la solidez de la empresa !

Mi pequeñas experiencia es que los valores estos en algún momento siempre vuelven a hacer algún run por el rumor de alguna patente absurda... Espero por lo menos recuperar la inversión.

Que Satán nos guíe !


----------



## dogandrecorder (26 Jul 2019)

hamijos, volumen 0 en Toronto esta semana, las últimas transacciones son del lunes 22. Lo bueno es que así el precio no baja. Nos preocupamos, o pasando ??


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jul 2019)

dogandrecorder dijo:


> hamijos, volumen 0 en Toronto esta semana, las últimas transacciones son del lunes 22. Lo bueno es que así el precio no baja. Nos preocupamos, o pasando ??



Yo apenas tengo 500 pavos metidos, y nada mas hacer la operacion los di por perdidos. 
osea que por mi tranquilo. que sea lo que tenga que ser.

pero como al final salga adelante y anuncien algo bueno... nos vamos de putis con el gran Doc.


----------



## vyk (30 Jul 2019)

Pero yo por lo que se, hasta la fecha los resultados no han sido muy alentadores.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Ago 2019)

Sisheido comprara con alevosia y nocturnidad la patente de calvocel a cambio de un condon usado para acto seguido declararla en quiebra no sin antes haber enchufado a un par de “allegados” y colaboradores.

Sisheido se queda con patente y negocio, los inversores de calvocel se quedarán a la deriva en un mar de hez, gargajos, sida y tripulantes del open arms.

AVRRRIIIICCC


----------



## vyk (20 Ago 2019)

Y el update es...?


----------



## v4vendetta (20 Ago 2019)

Y shiseido no está disponible en bolsa?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Ago 2019)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Y shiseido no está disponible en bolsa?



Sí, pero no a precio de chicharrillo.


----------



## vyk (22 Ago 2019)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya. Leeré los comentarios con calma:

Update: Shiseido Talk


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (23 Ago 2019)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hoy lo estan llevando a mínimos, la caidita de Roma, malditos hijosdeputatodos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 130296



Recordemos que el título del hilo es que se podría multiplicar por 10.

Está a poco de hacer un Bart Simpson y multiplicarse por CERO.

Tanto investigar... si con vender el alma a Pazuzu ya tienes chortinas y juventud forever, mira a Julio Iglesias.


----------



## dogandrecorder (23 Ago 2019)

Queridos coinversores:

¿Cómo veríais entonces echarle unos eurillos a Siseido? Como cobertura, por si nos la juegan a los legítimos propietarios de Calvocel y nos convertimos en la nueva rumasa/afinsa. Veo que se puede comprar en Frankfurt a unos 71 euros, ahora mismo parece que está haciendo triple techo.


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Ago 2019)

¿ cómo se pueden meter 100 eur Aquí?


----------



## dogandrecorder (24 Ago 2019)

terraenxebre dijo:


> ¿ cómo se pueden meter 100 eur Aquí?



en degiro está, y supongo que en cualquier bróker. La comisión es alta, igual unos 15 euros


----------



## DraghiEmpire (27 Ago 2019)

Hay una cosa que me perturba muchísimo: Form 6-K REPLICEL LIFE SCIENCES For: Jun 30
El informe financiero acojona, pone los huevos de corbata. Por no hablar de que han estado destrozando a los accionistas, se han puesto a emitir acciones como si no hubiera un mañana y eso ha repercutido en el valor de vuestras acciones... Lo de shiseido pinta jodidamente bien, pero los de la empresa son unos putos trileros, de hecho según la página de la SEC los tíos que componen la empresa no llevan acciones de manera personal (si, en algunas páginas aparece que las llevan, 3-2% de media, pero son acciones que no son suyas, se las da la empresa para tener el control de esta), aunque de todas formas esto no es determinante.
Doc, son cosillas que hay que mirar y valorar antes de meter en una mierda de estas, de hecho he visto que anunciaron la dilucion cuando muchos empezasteis a meter, coño, esperad unos meses...

En mi opinión la empresa tiene cierto potencial, a ver cuando sacan la Fase II del RCH-01 que al menos la lleva alguien serio y con reputación. Yo a ver si estos días le echo 400 pavetes pa echarme unas risas. A ver si lo sacan ya de una puta vez porque por lo que he visto llevan años toreando, vacilando, pasándose por la polla fechas, de hecho hay artículos con los mismos argumentos que los tuyos del 2013 cuando estaban a varias veces el precio actual diciendo el potencial que tenía por la fusión con shiseido. Por lo que se ve no se van a demorar mucho mas con el tema, máximo 1 año mas, si es exitoso daremos un pelotazo... Todo esto si los piratas de la empresa no siguen jodiendonos ni hacen alguna triquiñuela con la patente. Yo entro ahora por primera vez, suerte chavales, puta ludopatía 
Por cierto, para futuros análisis, la página de la SEC es la puta clave.


----------



## v4vendetta (30 Ago 2019)

Entonces metemos los 1.000€ o nos estamos quietos? En algun lado tengo que echarlos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Ago 2019)

Como van mis 500 leuros? han palmao ya???


----------



## vyk (30 Ago 2019)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Entonces metemos los 1.000€ o nos estamos quietos? En algun lado tengo que echarlos



Echalos en mi cuenta de paypal. Te la paso por privado.


----------



## v4vendetta (30 Ago 2019)

vyk dijo:


> Echalos en mi cuenta de paypal. Te la paso por privado.



No tardes


----------



## calvocelapelo (12 Sep 2019)

Buenas

Aquí otro que holdea repliceles,parece que los chinos ya tienen preparada una fabrica para los productos de calvocel etc .

RepliCel's Partner, YOFOTO (China) Health, Unveils its Inaugural Cell Therapy Manufacturing Facility in China

Los problemas con shisheido y falta de acuerdo ,me dan buena espina,si fuera mierda el resultado,sería simplemente un mal resultado en una investigación, shisheido publicaría que no crece pelo ni en los huevos,replicel petaria y shisheido continuaria con 1000 proyectos más y su exitoso negocio.

Si se pegan de ostias es por algo hay detrás.o eso espero.

Calvocel o muerte, venceremos


----------



## calvocelapelo (12 Sep 2019)

Esto parece nuevo también

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1205059/000108503719000083/f6k091119.htm

Nos enculan?

em 4 Summary of Material Change



On August 30, 2019, the Company announced that various creditors (the “Creditors”) agreed to settle debt (the “Debt Settlement”) in the aggregate amount of $220,119.76 in consideration for the issuance of 786,142 common shares (each, a “Share”) of the Company at a price of $0.28 per Share.



The proposed Debt Settlement is subject to the approval of the TSX Venture Exchange and entry into debt settlement agreements each of the Creditors.



All securities issued in connection with the Debt Settlement will be subject to a statutory hold period expiring four months and one day after issuance of the Shares.



On September 9, 2019, the Company announced a correction to the Debt Settlement. The Company has now been advised that it does not owe directors fees to Larissa Huang, one of the directors of the Company, by virtue of an agreement to which Ms. Huang is signatory. Consequently, Ms. Huang will not be participating in the Debt Settlement. The Debt Settlement now consists of $210,369.84 and the issuance of 751,318 Shares at a price of $0.28 per Share.



Each of Andrew Schutte, Peter Lewis, Geoff MacKay, David Hall and Peter Lowry participated in the Debt Settlement and each are considered to be a “related party” within the meaning of Multilateral Instrument 61-101 Protection of Minority Security Holders in Special Transactions (“MI 61-101”) and each issuance is considered to be a “related party transaction” within the meaning of MI 61-101 but each issuance is exempt from the valuation requirement of MI 61-101 by virtue of the exemption contained in section 5.5(b) as the Company’s shares are not listed on a specified market and from the minority shareholder approval requirements of MI 61-101 by virtue of the exemption contained in section 5.7(a) of MI 61-101 in that the fair market value of the consideration of the shares issued to each related party does not exceed 25% of the Company’s market capitalization.


----------



## calvocelapelo (13 Sep 2019)

Buenas 

Más información nueva,parece que emiten unas nuevas acciones ,tipo A
Preferentes de calvocel

RepliCel Closes First Tranche of Private Placement Financing of Preferred Shares

En su Twitter ponen más imágenes del laboratorio en China 



Un saludo


----------



## calvocelapelo (14 Sep 2019)

Buenas..

Hace unos meses parece se filtró un mail y los resultados serían sobre julio,no hubo noticias y vemos a replicel mendigando pasta para aguantar,si los resultados son buenos tendrán financiación fácil.

mientras agonizan hasta ver si los japos expulsan el criter

Aquí el link del supuesto mail

Shiseido Results in July?


----------



## calvocelapelo (21 Sep 2019)

Buenas

Hay nueva publicación de la SEC parece que la primera tanda de acciones clase A está colocada y lo que puedo entender con mi inglés macarronico es que los insiders han comprado





(d)a description of:
 





(i)the interest in the transaction of every interested party and of the related parties and associated entities of the interested parties:
 


Andrew Schutte, a director of the Company, was issued 250,000 Class A Shares for gross proceeds of $100,000.



David Hall, the Chairman and a director of the Company, was issued 37,500 Class A Shares for gross proceeds of $15,000.



Peter W. Lewis, Inc., a company controlled by Peter Lewis, a director of the Company, was issued 37,500 Class A Shares for gross proceeds of $15,000.


----------



## calvocelapelo (21 Sep 2019)

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1205059/000108503719000089/ex99_1.htm


----------



## calvocelapelo (24 Sep 2019)

Buenas

Tenemos publicación de resultados de otro de los trial que tienen

Clinical Data Published from RepliCel's Skin Rejuvenation Study


----------



## Chicharro (5 Oct 2019)

calvocelapelo dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Tenemos publicación de resultados de otro de los trial que tienen
> 
> Clinical Data Published from RepliCel's Skin Rejuvenation Study



Es raro, la cotización ni se inmuta...


----------



## vyk (9 Oct 2019)

Hijos de puta, llevo un -40%. He tenido que rehipotecar mi casa y mi mujer me ha dejado por calvo. Además me he quedado sin cerveza en la nevera. Mierdavida.


----------



## vyk (16 Oct 2019)

-32 % hoy...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Oct 2019)

Calvocel a pelo o alopécia testicular derroyente.


----------



## vyk (6 Nov 2019)

Derechitos al abismo.


----------



## Chicharro (6 Nov 2019)

Ríp calvocel


----------



## ENRABATOR (12 Nov 2019)

Hoy me acorde de esta empresa. Leyendo por encima esa ultima publicacion de resultados, parecen buenas noticias pero el precio no deja de caer

Me refiero a "Clinical Data Published from RepliCel’s Skin Rejuvenation Study" no a lo de los calvos


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (12 Nov 2019)

a invertir a saco


----------



## Botijero (12 Nov 2019)

... y hoy +40% sin volumen... A holdear

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Nov 2019)

Calvocel News. 





* RepliCel proporciona actualización de fin de año 2019*
*Hitos notables para los programas de la compañía
VANCOUVER, BC, CANADA* – 26 de noviembre de 2019 – RepliCel Life Sciences Inc. (OTCQB: REPCF) (TSXV: RP) (FRA6P2) ("RepliCel" o la "Empresa"), una empresa que desarrolla tecnologías de última generación en estética y ortopedia, se complace en proporcionar una actualización a los accionistas.

Hoy RepliCel anunció progresos significativos en todos sus programas prioritarios, incluyendo:

recepción reciente del prototipo final del inyector dérmico completamente funcional (que se exhibirá en un anuncio dedicado en breve);
casi completado de dos tercios de las revisiones regulatorias necesarias en Japón para los programas clínicos de tendón y piel;
lanzamiento de un programa de asociación en Japón para identificar socios estratégicos para coinvertir en el desarrollo y comercialización de los productos de tendón, piel y dispositivos en Japón;
la finalización del estudio clínico de pérdida de cabello en Japón y la demanda de entrega de datos; Y
la finalización de la planta de fabricación de terapia celular de YOFOTO en China, el lanzamiento de capacitación en transferencia de tecnología y el inicio de las ejecuciones de validación de fabricación celular.

"Estamos satisfechos con los rápidos progresos realizados en China este año, muy alentados por las revisiones regulatorias positivas que hemos tenido hasta la fecha en Japón sobre nuestros productos de terapia de tendón/células de piel, y entusiasmados con el potencial que estamos viendo para un acuerdo de inversión/asociación de alto valor en Japón el próximo año", afirmó el presidente y CEO de RepliCel, R. Lee Buckler.

A principios de este año, RepliCel anunció el desarrollo y lanzamiento de una estrategia de tres puntas centrada en la comercialización temprana y la generación de ingresos a corto plazo. Hoy la dirección de RepliCel y el Consejo informaron que la Compañía está siguiendo bien en contra del plan estratégico que el Consejo adoptó para las prioridades de dirección de la Compañía durante los próximos 24-36 meses que abarcan 2019-2021. El núcleo de este plan es:

lanzamiento inicial en el mercado del dispositivo RCI-02 y consumibles en los países que aceptan la designación reglamentaria de marca CE para su comercialización en 2020.
desarrollo clínico de la piel y los productos de tendón en China con YOFOTO;
desarrollo clínico y comercialización de la línea de productos NBDS (RCT-01 para tendinopatía crónica y RCS-01 para el envejecimiento y la piel dañada por el sol) en Japón, incluida la estructura de asociación necesaria para permitir el lanzamiento al mercado de ambos productos potencialmente después de un estudio clínico único y exitoso en Japón.

El principal impulsor de esta estrategia es impulsar a la Compañía hacia los ingresos y el objetivo de la Junta de minimizar la necesidad de capital y dilución hasta que la Compañía genere ingresos.

De los objetivos secundarios anunciados a principios de este año, la Compañía ha priorizado y publicado progresos en los siguientes:

Las discusiones de asociación en Japón se centraron en nuestros productos de piel, tendón e inyectores dérmicos;
Los debates de los distribuidores en Europa se centraron en el inyector dérmico y los consumibles; Y
Aclarar los planes de Shiseido para el RCH-01 en Japón y Asia.

A continuación se muestra una breve sinopsis de los progresos recientes, el estado actual y los hitos a corto plazo en relación con cada uno de los programas de RepliCel:

RCI-02 y consumibles – Tendremos un prototipo completamente funcional del inyector dérmico de RepliCel y consumibles relacionados en la reunión general anual de este año que se celebrará el 27 de noviembre en Vancouver. Un equipo de representantes de Replicel, incluyendo Buckler, Hoffmann, Schutte, Rueck y King se reunieron en las instalaciones de AMI en octubre con los ingenieros, gerentes de proyectos, especialistas regulatorios involucrados en las etapas finales del desarrollo, producción, pruebas del dispositivo , y la aprobación reglamentaria. La Compañía continúa anticipando que los prototipos de grado comercial estarán disponibles en el cuarto trimestre para ser seguidos inmediatamente por el lanzamiento de pruebas funcionales y clínicas. La planificación detallada ya está en marcha para la presentación de marcas CE y el lanzamiento del producto el próximo año.

RCT-01 – La terapia celular de RepliCel para el tratamiento del daño crónico del tendón (Tendinopatía) ha sido objeto de un ensayo exitoso de fase 1. RepliCel planea ahora ejecutar ensayos clínicos de siguiente fase de RCT-01 en Japón donde, sujeto a las aprobaciones de PMDA, dicho ensayo podría iniciarse el próximo año y comercializarse en Japón a finales de 2021/principios de 2022 tras un ensayo con resultados satisfactorios. Tras varias consultas previas con la agencia reguladora japonesa, la PMDA, estamos programados para completar, a finales de 2019, dos de las tres consultas formales necesarias para iniciar ensayos clínicos. Ahora nos estamos preparando para el desarrollo del diseño de ensayos clínicos y protocolos para presentar a principios del próximo año. Las discusiones sobre el desarrollo conjunto y la asociación han comenzado ahora en Japón en torno a este producto.

RCS-01 – La terapia celular de RepliCel para el tratamiento del envejecimiento de la piel y el daño solar ha sido objeto de un ensayo de fase 1 exitoso. RepliCel ahora planea ejecutar ensayos clínicos de siguiente fase de RCS-01 en Japón tan pronto como el dispositivo RCI-02 y los consumibles estén disponibles para su uso en Japón. La planificación está en marcha para poner en marcha un estudio clínico de este producto en Japón el próximo año en el que participe el inyector dérmal de RepliCel con la posibilidad de que se comercialmente en Japón a finales de 2021/principios de 2022 tras un estudio con resultados exitosos. Las discusiones sobre el desarrollo conjunto y la asociación han comenzado ahora en Japón en torno a este producto.

RCH-01 – La terapia celular de RepliCel para el tratamiento de la alopecia androgénica ha sido objeto de un ensayo de fase 1 exitoso en Europa y un estudio clínico ahora completo en Japón. Se espera que Shiseido anuncie pronto si lanzará comercialmente el producto en Japón o llevará a cabo más desarrollo y pruebas clínicas. RepliCel no planificará un ensayo clínico de fase 2 de este producto hasta que tenga el inyector RCI-02 disponible comercialmente para su uso en un ensayo de este tipo y tenga claridad de Shiseido con respecto a sus planes para el producto en Japón.

Asociación con Shiseido – La disputa sobre el estado del acuerdo entre Shiseido y RepliCel, para la licencia de RCH-01 en Asia, sigue sin resolverse, pero no es objeto de ningún litigio o arbitraje. RepliCel mantiene intacto el Acuerdo y recientemente ha exigido que Shiseido comparta los datos del estudio recientemente completado de RCH-01 en Japón. Con la finalización del estudio japonés RCH-01 a principios de este año, RepliCel está involucrando activamente a Shiseido para entregar los datos del estudio y llegar a una solución a la disputa entre las partes. RepliCel está ansioso por poner fin a la disputa en curso y trabajar con Shiseido para comercializar RCH-01.

Asociación con YOFOTO – YOFOTO recientemente completó la fabricación y validación de su planta de fabricación de células y está a punto de completar la transferencia completa de tecnología y la capacitación. Los siguientes pasos son obtener las aprobaciones regulatorias necesarias de su planta de fabricación y los protocolos de ensayos clínicos propuestos necesarios para lanzar ensayos clínicos de los productos del tendón y la piel en China.

Investigación y Desarrollo – El proyecto de investigación financiado por subvenciones destinado a la optimización de la fabricación que se lleva a cabo en la Universidad de Victoria continúa en curso. La primera etapa de la investigación que se lleva a cabo en la Universidad de Columbia Británica se ha completado con éxito (detalles que se anunciarán en breve) y se están estableciendo planes para la segunda etapa. Se priorizará el desarrollo de productos y procesos, destinado a mejorar la fabricación, a medida que la financiación lo permita.

Desarrollo de Negocios – Las actividades de desarrollo de negocios de RepliCel ahora se centran exclusivamente en la realización de dos tipos de transacciones en los próximos meses: (1) distribución y/o licencia del inyector dérmico y consumibles, y (2) licencia, inversión y/o el establecimiento de una empresa conjunta enfocada en Japón donde la Compañía está apuntando a asociaciones para sus programas de reparación de tendones y rejuvenecimiento celular de rejuvenecimiento de la piel, así como su inyector dermal. RepliCel prevé que una o más de estas transacciones se anunciarán en los próximos 6-12 meses.

Los anuncios previstos antes de fin de año incluyen:

audiovisual del inyector dérmico demostrando sus funciones y utilidad;
resultados de las dos primeras consultas formales (de tres requeridas) con el PMDA japonés;
primera producción del inyector dérmal de grado comercial ordenado; Y
más detalles con respecto al plan de negocio del inyector dérmico.
 
*Acerca de RepliCel Life Sciences*
RepliCel es una empresa de medicina regenerativa enfocada en el desarrollo de terapias celulares para condiciones estéticas y ortopédicas que afectan lo que la Compañía cree que es aproximadamente una de cada tres personas en naciones industrializadas, incluyendo el envejecimiento / piel dañada por el sol, calvicie de patrón, y degeneración crónica del tendón. Estas condiciones, a menudo asociadas con el envejecimiento, son causadas por un déficit de células sanas necesarias para la curación y función normal del tejido. Estos candidatos a productos de terapia celular se basan en la innovadora tecnología de RepliCel, utilizando poblaciones celulares aisladas de los folículos pilosos sanos de un paciente.

La tubería de productos de la compañía se compone de RCT-01 para la reparación de tendones, RCS-01 para el rejuvenecimiento de la piel, y RCH-01 para la restauración del cabello. RCH-01 tiene licencia exclusiva en Asia para Shiseido Company. RepliCel y Shiseido están actualmente co-desarrollando el producto en Japón. RepliCel mantiene los derechos de RCH-01 para el resto del mundo. RCT-01 y RCS-01 tienen licencia exclusiva en la Gran China a YOFOTO (China) Health Company. RepliCel y YOFOTO están actualmente co-desarrollando estos productos en China. RepliCel mantiene los derechos de estos productos fuera de la Gran China.

RepliCel también ha desarrollado un dispositivo de inyección patentado, RCI-02, y consumibles relacionados, que se espera que mejore la administración de sus productos de terapia celular y ciertos otros inyectables. YOFOTO ha licenciado exclusivamente los derechos comerciales para el dispositivo RCI-02 y los consumibles en la Gran China para aplicaciones de dermatología y se espera que lance por primera vez el producto en Hong Kong en él está marcado ce. Visite www.replicel.com para obtener más información.












​


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Dic 2019)

Calvocel tudamún, esto va parriba


----------



## dogandrecorder (9 Ene 2020)

Queridos copartícipes, estimados gurús Smoking + Tiburcio

Más de un año ya con mi inversión en Pacocel! Me ha extrañado que no se comentase aquí el PEPINAZO de esta semana, de 0,23 a 0,30

Creo que esta puede ser la buena, y la pregunta entonces es ¿cuándo vendemos? Esperamos hasta el x1000 como mínimo?

Ha llegado a mis manos este documento corporativo interno:


Análisis:
- los cerebros científicos de la empresa se compran la ropa en primark/walmart, y no muy a menudo
- la empresa se acaba de mudar a un sitio alquilado, a ver si no los echan pronto (véase a la derecha la caja de fruta para la mudanza)
- no tienen ni percheros (véase abrigo en la mesa al lado del muñeco)
- tienen un cacharro (aparato naranja) de los que usan los electricistas para medir los voltios
- portátil siempre encendido a ver si pegan el pelotazo con las criptos
- atención al muñeco anatómico ya citado. Uno de ellos (creo que el de más a la derecha de la foto) debe de dar clase en un highschool y se lo ha traído de matute para dar ambiente

Resumen: empresa de renombre científico consolidado, pero espíritu 100% startup

Sin fisuras, Satán está con Pacocel !


----------



## dogandrecorder (13 Ene 2020)

AAArriba este hilo !!!

Hoy hay volumen y sigue subiendo

Amigos, qué ocurre? En el twitter de calvocel no dicen nada


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Ene 2020)

dogandrecorder dijo:


> AAArriba este hilo !!!
> 
> Hoy hay volumen y sigue subiendo
> 
> Amigos, qué ocurre? En el twitter de calvocel no dicen nada



Sé fuerte y resiste hermano, x1000 como mínimo.


----------



## dogandrecorder (14 Ene 2020)

Necesito información, por favor !!!

es el invento ese crecepelo, o otra patente distinta, inyector dermal, condensador de fluzo enzimático ...???

Han negociado a rabo partido con los japos ???

qué se traen entre manos estos astutos canadienses ???


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Ene 2020)

Me han comunicado fuentes de confianza que se les están derroyendo los pelillos que les habían brotado en el escroto a los de la muesrtra.


----------



## dogandrecorder (15 Ene 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me han comunicado fuentes de confianza que se les están derroyendo los pelillos que les habían brotado en el escroto a los de la muesrtra.



Seamos serios, queridos copartícipes, dejemos los comentarios de gusto dudoso para hilos y foros de perdedores. Tras la esperable corrección ligera ayer (-20%), el valor recupera hoy la senda alcista con +15% y volumen negociado en torno a 500 euros

Arriba Calvocel !!


----------



## vyk (24 Ene 2020)

Hostia, que está subiendo un +28%. Voy a llorar. Aunque esta alegría sea efímera dejadme disfrutar este momento.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (24 Ene 2020)

vyk dijo:


> Hostia, que está subiendo un +28%. Voy a llorar. Aunque esta alegría sea efímera dejadme disfrutar este momento.



Jajaja ya te digo, puto chicharro este. Me conformo con que suba a 0.60 este año.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Ene 2020)

Gostosa revalorización debida al implemento de minolles de unidadecs de la jeringa automática por el mierdavirus chino en ciernes.

CALVOCEL TODAGANIMEDES.


----------



## Botijero (26 Ene 2020)

De donde sale ese volumen? Como tiene tantos tickers supongo que alguno se me escapa, pero en los dos que sigo, aunque ha crecido, el volumen no llega a tanto.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (27 Ene 2020)

Bueno, parece que la cosa se está poniendo interesante.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Ene 2020)

Bueno, entonces vamos a poder estar todos con las melenas al viento pronto???


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Ene 2020)

He sido yo, que he metido el cash que me sobraba despues de comprar Berkshire Hathaway para lolearme de los CALBOS


----------



## Feyerabend (28 Ene 2020)

Me habéis despertado el interés por calvocel, que ni la conocía, pero me parece un sector interesante.
Lo mismo le meto algo, la pongo en seguimiento, hoy sube un 4%


----------



## vyk (4 Feb 2020)

Me está gustando Calvocel últimamente. Solo falta que Sisheido deje de porculear.


----------



## Feyerabend (4 Feb 2020)

vyk dijo:


> Me está gustando Calvocel últimamente. Solo falta que Sisheido deje de porculear.



A ver si sube ya a 0,30 y rompe ese techo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Feb 2020)

Calvocell rip.


----------



## Feyerabend (28 Feb 2020)

se ha metido una buena hostia


----------



## vyk (10 Mar 2020)

Calvocel marcándose a esta hora un +67%. Menudo chicharraco joder.


----------



## ENRABATOR (20 Abr 2020)

Hay alguna novedad sobre el tratamiento de Calvocel? Ya lleva años investigando, cuando melenas al viento?


----------



## lisp (11 May 2020)

Que atraso de valor, ni me soluciona la calvicie ni me hace rico...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 May 2020)

Yo me deshago de esto a la mínima.

Si me cruzo con el Doc le desmembro vivo. 

0,1370 juas juas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 May 2020)

0,127 leuros juas juas juas, se les debe estar corrollendo la calva a los participantes de los experimentos si nó no es posible.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 May 2020)

A tomar por culo calvocel me las he quitado de encima y he comprao mas pitroleo que me está generando cuartos a diario, me daba asquito ver esa gráfica ya, fus fussss,.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Sep 2020)

Calvocel a 6 centimillocs.

HAVRIIICCC


----------



## v4vendetta (30 Sep 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Calvocel a 6 centimillocs.
> 
> HAVRIIICCC



Regalao


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Oct 2020)

Los calvos son muertos en vida y está empresa al intentar curarlos se ha quedado moñeco también, es hasta poético


----------



## vyk (11 Nov 2020)

Saludos calvosdemierda. Parece que Calvocel revive!


----------



## dogandrecorder (11 Nov 2020)

Sigo aquí hermanos, especialmente añorado Doc

llegó a estar a 0,1 CAD, quizá menos

La mayoría de los días con volumen 0, algún día que otro volumen de 50 acciones, supongo que las compraban ellos mismos para que no les quitasen de los índices o por el estilo

Pero acaba de firmar un acuerdo con una farmacéutica de EE. UU.
RepliCel Announces a Binding Term Sheet For Strategic Investment and U.S. Partnership

Calvocel emite unos milloncejos de acciones nuevas para los americanos (es vicio ya lo que tienen Lee y los chicos con la emisión), pero a un precio de 3x, así que el chicharro se ha quedado ahora en 0,27 CAD

Me he hecho adicto al twitter de los calvos, es un despiporre. Fotocopias de patentes, "First 50 units in production now", pantallazos con gráficos so impressive de la cotización, Thank you to the investors "We are working very hard"

Parece que la conquista del mercado chino se queda aparcada de momento, vamos primero a por EEUU!


----------



## vyk (11 Nov 2020)

Vamos calvocel!!! +48% a esta hora. Yo aún estoy en pérdidas, pero el que las haya pillado baraticas...


----------



## vyk (25 Ene 2021)

Ya no queda nadie (meses después ) con calvoceles. Lástima porque a esta hora se está marcando un *+95%*

REPLICEL LIFE SCIENCES INC (RP.V) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance

Toma reflote


----------



## vyk (25 Ene 2021)

*RepliCel and MainPointe Pharmaceuticals Sign Strategic Investment and Collaboration Agreement*

*RepliCel and MainPointe Pharmaceuticals Sign Strategic Investment and Collaboration Agreement*


----------



## lisp (26 Ene 2021)

Me quedan a mi 5000 de esta mierda; a ver si me desago de ellas de una vez.


----------



## lisp (27 Ene 2021)

Vendidas, ahora seguro que suben las cabronas.


----------



## lisp (27 Ene 2021)

Si baja de nuevo y GME sube, entonces recompro.


----------



## dogandrecorder (5 Feb 2021)

Señoraaas, las que quedéis por aquí:

Hoy ha pasado de 0,4 CAD!! Como ni en su puta vida estos calvos!! He soltado un paquetito. Según el twitter corporativo, el lunes publican premarket un informe de sus actividades. Estemos atentos!


----------



## lisp (5 Feb 2021)

Como era de esperar, después de esperar dos años, vendo y sube.... en fin


----------



## dogandrecorder (6 Feb 2021)

lisp dijo:


> Como era de esperar, después de esperar dos años, vendo y sube.... en fin



nunca subestimes a replicel, estos la vuelven a hundir en seguida


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (10 Mar 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Calvocel a 6 centimillocs.
> 
> HAVRIIICCC



Jajaja mecawentodo.
Cuando puse el post ese, resulta que CALBOCEL estaba haciendo suelo para luego multiplicar casi x5
Por supuesto no compré, y si hubiera comprado hace tiempo, habría vendido justo antes de la subida

@Doc Smoking materialicese por el foro, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia Vuelva hustec a entrar en este prometedor valor, aqui se holdea hasta que haga un x1000 o bombonas en sedes.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Jul 2021)

El CEO mete mas de medio millon de euros en acciones, hace unas semanas (790 mil acciones).

Cuidado pues, hay movimiento.

DEP @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (ya no sale ni su cuenta ) que iniciaste esta aventura a la par que yo hace 4 años. Ayer al acostarme repentinamente me acordé de hustec, puede que echase de menos mis loles en el mas allá y me llegó "su mensaje".

Recuerda aquella fiesta con pvtas de narco que nos íbamos a dar si dabamos un pelotazo (no homo)? al final "too late my friend, too late". Seguro que nos sigue leyendo desde el mas allá y si lee este post que sepa que no se ha perdido nada en todo este tiempo y que no puedo evitar envidiarle en gran medida por haber escapado de esta inmensa mierda que llamamos hezxistencia.

Un forte muy forte abratso donde quiera que este hustec, hamijo @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia

Que LoL le bendija.


----------



## Chicharro (18 Jun 2022)

Calvocel no remonta


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Jul 2022)

CALBOCEL a 6 centimos
@Billy Fockabocas HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPERRADEBABILON

Joder acabo de ver el mensaje de la muerte de Tiburcio.
DEP hamijo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Jul 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> CALBOCEL a 6 centimos
> @Billy Fockabocas HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPERRADEBABILON
> 
> Joder acabo de ver el mensaje de la muerte de Tiburcio.
> DEP hamijo.



Todo iria de puta madre de no ser por los HIJOSDEPUTA ENANOS MICROPENES JAPONESES que no han cumplido con el contrato, tienen retenida la patente y no quieren compartir NADA con calvocel. 

Ahora estan en pleitos.


----------



## rory (28 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Todo iria de puta madre de no ser por los HIJOSDEPUTA ENANOS MICROPENES JAPONESES que no han cumplido con el contrato, tienen retenida la patente y no quieren compartir NADA con calvocel.
> 
> Ahora estan en pleitos.



Qué prometía Replicel? En qué se basa su patente?


----------



## ENRABATOR (22 Oct 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Todo iria de puta madre de no ser por los HIJOSDEPUTA ENANOS MICROPENES JAPONESES que no han cumplido con el contrato, tienen retenida la patente y no quieren compartir NADA con calvocel.
> 
> Ahora estan en pleitos.



Son estos hijos de puta quiza? ¿Fin de la calvicie?: Primer paso para cultivar en el laboratorio una fuente inagotable de pelo


----------

